
5G Is Coming This Year. Here’s What You Need to Know - tim333
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/31/technology/personaltech/5g-what-you-need-to-know.html
======
diaktifkan
Wasn't the point of LTE (Long-Term Evolution) to prevent the need for articles
like this? Based on 7 years on 4G/LTE with T-Mobile I rarely got good speeds
fast enough to reliably steam HD video.

Comparing cost and speed to developing nations like Indonesia I clocked 50Mbps
down using a $7 prepaid SIM card on a 4G network in a densely populated area
near am international airport.

Why should the average consumer care about upgrades when it seems they're
already not getting their money's worth for the service they already pay for?

